# negative offset wheels



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*negatively offset wheels*

Does anyone know anyone who makes wheels with negative offsets?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: negatively offset wheels (4x4StAtUs)*

I don't know of any company that mass produces wheels with neg, offsets. Maybe some Jdm Vip ****. 
This is usually achieved by adding super big lips and/or adapters or spacers. 
Besides that... any neg. offset wheel on a b5 isn't really do-able without some major fender work.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Or custom control arms.
You'll probably end up going with 5x114.3 and you can use wobble bolts or adapters to run em. Here are my sources:
http://www.rbwheels.com/
http://www.memoryfab.com/
http://www.jdm-wheels.com/used.html
http://www.vipstylecars.com/fo...?f=50
I check them daily and it's Very hard to find them with extremely aggressive offsets like what I, personally, am looking for.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

sportmaxs? i know they have 0 i'm not sure about negatives.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Sportmax wheels bother me alot.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow that doesnt look good. And I am looking for some pretty low offsets as well. I really dont see a lot of deep dishes. And i just happen to like some crazy dish. I dont mind doing some fender work or some control arm fabricating. 
http://www.rbwheels.com/index....=1460 Something like this is what im looking for



_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 8:09 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Are there any certain manufacturers that make some?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

jeepers thats a ton of lip


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Sportmax wheels bother me alot.









That's a Rota Slipstream, bruh.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixfiveoh* »_
That's a Rota Slipstream, bruh.

Sorry.
















I guess I just don't like cheap wheels. When you drive hard, they can't be trusted.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4StAtUs* »_I dont mind doing some fender work or some control arm fabricating. 

I don't wanna be the type of guy that says something can't be done, cause I hate those people







I HATE EM
but those will be tricky. The upper control arms are only ~9" long from the factory. At 5" (goood camber) the ride gets ugly, that's where I am. At 3" (om nom camber/broken car look), the ride gets Real ugly, that's where I'm going. The camber at 5" in length is extreme enough for about a 10 et 10, and at 3" in length, you're talking about an 11 with an et -10 maybe, or a 12 et 0.
To pull off those wheels, you're talking about more than 2" more in width that you'll need to make up for, which is more than fender pulling; it'd be reforming. BUT, you'd have over 8" of lip








All up to how much work you're willing to put in.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Well to get my car to look how I want it, I'm not really afraid of a little work. And I have an entire garage at my disposal, so I have all of the tools I need. I just have a little different taste then most of the rest of vortex. 

Why exactly would I have to put a ton of camber on it? What does putting on a wheel with negative camber do to effect the control arms? 


_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 7:01 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

This thread is funny. Neg. offsets


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4StAtUs* »_
Why exactly would I have to put a ton of camber on it? What does putting on a wheel with negative camber do to effect the control arms? 

Shortening the upper control arms creates camber which in turn makes room for wider wheels. The other option would be to ride like a high-rise and poke 6+", or have the widest body kit ever made.
Wheels do not have negative camber. I assume you mean "What does negative camber do to effect the control arms?" The answer to that is that short control arms ride like **** because of the geometry.
If you meant "What does putting on a wheel with negative offset do to effect the control arms?" the answer is nothing at all.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_This thread is funny. Neg. offsets

















Strongest wheel would be a 0 offset.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
Shortening the upper control arms creates camber which in turn makes room for wider wheels. The other option would be to ride like a high-rise and poke 6+", or have the widest body kit ever made.
Wheels do not have negative camber. I assume you mean "What does negative camber do to effect the control arms?" The answer to that is that short control arms ride like **** because of the geometry.
If you meant "What does putting on a wheel with negative offset do to effect the control arms?" the answer is nothing at all.

I c. So what is the lowest offset you can go with out messing with fenders. I wouldn't mind modifying them, but if I don't have to, I don't want to. That's a pretty big project.
And you mentioned that you were looking for an aggressive offset, what type of offset are you looking for? 



_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 3:53 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

True story kassidy. But just to put this thread into perspective..This rear is 9.5 ET.18 with alot of stretch. I could not see going any lower with the offset.








This same spec would be like: 18x8 Et.0 (but then you would not have any stretch on a 8" wide wheel.)
Also 18x11" ET. 37 Looks the same(But would not fit on the inside)


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Enough with the teasers, Mike.








****ing show them wheels already


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_True story kassidy. But just to put this thread into perspective..This rear is 9.5 ET.18 with alot of stretch. I could not see going any lower with the offset.

I've posted this picture dozens of times, but it works for everything. Here is 8* of camber with an 8.5 et 18








1.5" till flush, 2" till hella flush. Pushing out to 12 or 15* of camber can net you alot more room.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

no doubt u can fit anything with enough camber..inner clearence is super important with wide wheels..and noone but u will run that camber. Sorry OP, but this thread is dumb..either u kno about stance or you dont, its not something u can just ask...research/ test


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

well i am wondering where to find wheels that have negative offset. i know about stance, i just don't know about offsets. which is why i started the thread and asked a few questions. sorry that I'm not one of those people who knows all things about everything.
freerocknok, I have seen pics of your car, but those don't look like they have negative (or near negative) offsets. I know you posted that they are et18, but the wheel itself doesn't have any dish at all. So how is that? I am just trying to figure out as much as possible before I buy wheels and do a ton of work that I don't actually need to do. So sorry for the noob questions, I am fairly new to the car world, I just know what i like, and have a picture for my car.


_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 7:24 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4StAtUs* »_well i am wondering where to find wheels that have negative offset. i know about stance, i just don't know about offsets. which is why i started the thread and asked a few questions. sorry that I'm not one of those people who knows all things about everything.
freerocknok, I have seen pics of your car, but those don't look like they have negative (or near negative) offsets. I know you posted that they are et18, but the wheel itself doesn't have any dish at all. So how is that? I am just trying to figure out as much as possible before I buy wheels and do a ton of work that I don't actually need to do. So sorry for the noob questions, I am fairly new to the car world, I just know what i like, and have a picture for my car.



then imo you dont know about stance.. stance is all about offsets 
but for the record, i cant think of a single b5 running negative offsets


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

Offsets don't necessarilly equate to dish. I made this to help explain that it's all about wheel mounting surface depth and spoke design.








Don't hate the brotha, help him learn!
Nick, do you remember that guy with the black sedan with the CRAZY fender roll he did? I never saw the finished product but I think he went 18x10 -13 or something and posted on here the whole process.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

Kassidy, you talking about this guy? If so im pretty sure it dosent have negative offsets. 










_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:46 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Seriously, this thread is a joke... sorry


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

Well if that's your opinion Viking, why not help when someone is asking for it? 
Gti, you can think what you want. But I have never seen a B5 running negative offsets, hence me asking questions. And if its really that much of a joke to you ignore it when you get on here, its not meant for you.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Offsets don't necessarilly equate to dish. I made this to help explain that it's all about wheel mounting surface depth and spoke design.










Alright that makes sense.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

well maybe i just dont understand what you need help with then ?
most people find a wheel they like, and make the offset work for them


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

and yea kassidy i do remember that guy.. i dont remember the wheel specs but i think he posted in "what did you do to your b5 today"


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

The only reason to run a negative offset IMO is if the wheel is not wide enough. If you are running a 7" wheel you'd have to be way neg to get the same look at the fender as if you were running a 10" wide with pos offset.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

wheels are not a problem, there is many way to have custom wheels fab up if you have money to pony up. the biggest issue is knowing what you really want to achieve and then see if you really have the bling, skills, knowledge, time and patience to realise it. learn how to calculate offset first and go from that. hope what kass posted help you understand some basic, determine if you want to roll some 5'' et-39 to match mike gti.1love.1life poke's for the fun of rolling neg offset or wide wheels foot long lip with broken car look status.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_well maybe i just dont understand what you need help with then?
most people find a wheel they like, and make the offset work for them

I am wondering how to make the wheels i want work, as well as find those said wheels. I asked if anyone knew any manufacturers that made some wheels with negative offsets. 
Awareof4, I just like the deep dish look. Its something that I have liked since I got into cars. I know that its probably not the most practical thing, but I know that I want some crazy dish and poke. Just as others may want to have there car stupid low, or just a few simple mods. 


_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 9:59 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

im kinda thinking *no* is the answer....


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_im kinda thinking *no* is the answer....









So you are saying that nobody on this entire website know the answer to that question?


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

schmidt, tramont, image and kodiak will custom build wheels to your specs no problem. just contact them and explain them what you want but make sure you give them the right spec. you dont nececeraly need to run negative offset to have a big dish if your wheel is wide ennough. calculate your clearance and justify your choice because even theses guys want money they will not ship you anything before you are sure of what can suit your car.
http://www.tramont.fr/
http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/
http://www.felge.de/
http://www.kodiakracingwheels.com/


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*

So I can expect to see your car on bags and dished neg. offset wheels at H20? 

_Quote, originally posted by *4x4StAtUs* »_well i wanna have it done for h20. So that is the only hurry I am in



_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 1:42 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_So I can expect to see your car on bags and dished neg. offset wheels at H20?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (yves-d)*

Definitely interested in seeing how this goes for you.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (yves-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yves-d* »_schmidt, tramont, image and kodiak will custom build wheels to your specs no problem. just contact them and explain them what you want but make sure you give them the right spec. you dont nececeraly need to run negative offset to have a big dish if your wheel is wide ennough. calculate your clearance and justify your choice because even theses guys want money they will not ship you anything before you are sure of what can suit your car.
http://www.tramont.fr/
http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/
http://www.felge.de/
http://www.kodiakracingwheels.com/

Thanks a lot.








Ill start figuring those specs out. I have been bouncing ideas around on paper already, To make sure I have them right I will draft them up on autoCAD and do lots of measuring and number crunching.


_Modified by 4x4StAtUs at 11:07 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

This should help a ton, plus the left side wheel(which I would leave as it's set right now) is a stock 01.5 sport package wheel size/offset.
http://www.bigcustomwheels.com...text2=


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_This should help a ton, plus the left side wheel(which I would leave as it's set right now) is a stock 01.5 sport package wheel size/offset.
http://www.bigcustomwheels.com...text2=

Thanks, that will help tons. What kind of offsets are you looking for? I know you have the mercedes wheels on yours now, but you said you were looking for something aggresive.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_This thread is funny. Neg. offsets


















_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
Strongest wheel would be a 0 offset.

And the axles/bearings will last 2 seconds...........









_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Seriously, this thread is a joke... sorry

Don't be sorry it's true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4StAtUs* »_
Thanks, that will help tons. What kind of offsets are you looking for? I know you have the mercedes wheels on yours now, but you said you were looking for something aggresive. 

11 et 0 or so

_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_

And the axles/bearings will last 2 seconds...........










axles won't be taking any different abuse, but wheel bearings do get hit hard.
Sorry that you're into ****ty wheels.


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

Like I said before, if you think it's a joke, ignore it. You just don't get it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
Sorry that you're into ****ty wheels.

x2
I have started to draw up some ideas, and I will post some of them up to see what you think. It could take some time tho.


----------

